# Treated Roof Seal with Vaseline (Was : EOS Leaks)



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*EOS Leaks*

I just purchased an EOS yesterday and after reading about all the lea issues, I'm concerned I've made a mistake. The dealer told me to put Vaseline on the seals and I did. Now I've found many posts here about using the VW product. Even more concerned. Have I made a huge mistake or has anyone else used Vaseline with success? 
If not, what now? How do I clean it off to apply the correct stuff?
Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I've gone from thrilled to have an EOS to worried about taking it out of the garage.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*

check out this thread about 2/3 down on page 2.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*

Welcome to the forum.. We normally try and operate on a first name basis here, can you let us know what we should call you. 
Vaseline... Um, and recommended by a VW dealer... 
I would recommend wiping down the seals and removing as much of the Vaseline as possible as quickly as possible. Maybe one of the chemists here can recommend what the best approach is, but my gut reaction is get the vaseline off as quickly as possible and then apply VW Krytox.
However I'd hang off on the applying the VW Krytox until those who have more knowledge about the way these substances interact can comment.
I'd also quote a little chapter and verse from the good book to whoever at the VW dealership recommended Vaseline In this case the good book in question would be the EOS Owners Manual, Booklet 3.2, the chapter and verse would chapter 3, "Cleaning and Protection", page 25, "Care of Rubber Seals", where they recommend VW part G 052,172,A1. 
In fairness to the dealer, in the same section it does also say "Check with your Volkswagen Dealer", and also mentions that a "Suitable rubber-care product" should be used., but I don't think we've heard of any other dealership that recommend's the use of Vaseline..
In general you should not need to treat the seals on a new car. The rules of thumb appears to be that they do not need treating until either 
(1) Leakage is noticed
(2) Deformation of the seals is noticed
(3) White marks appear on the seals
(4) They go from having a smooth texture to a texture that has best been described as being like a cat's toungue !
There is an excelent post on the correct way to maintain them here..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603
and here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3087297
Hope this helps
Mark


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:40 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks, I'm Beth.
I agree, seals on a brand new car shouldn't need to be treated, but these did meet all the indicators. Very dry, white and hard. After the Vaseline bath they are much better.
Going to get that off now.
Thanks for the help and I welcome any other suggestions.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*

First off, welcome to the forum Beth.
To help put your mind at ease a bit, despite the fact there have been a few Eos owners that were unable to fully rectify various difficulties with their cars, the larger majority of us here on the forum are still enamoured with our purchases and we are rolling along virtually problem free.
The discussions here on the forum would suggest the odds are in your favour that you will end up very satisfied with your Eos purchase.
Now to business:
I would suggest it is highly recommended you wash the Vaseline off your roof seals immediately. Hopefully some warm water and soap along with a soft rag will do the trick. Vaseline is petroleum based and Petroleum based products are generally not compatible with rubber (or synthetic) weatherstripping seals. They can cause swelling and premature degradation of the material.
I think if you get it off right away there is a good chance you will prevent any damage from occurring.
It is unfortunate that the Eos is such a new car that many of the dealerships are just not knowledgeable about the maintenance requirements of the car, specifically with respect to the roof and the seals.
Check your owners manual (booklet 3.2) for some good information on maintaining the seals.
See also this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3155902
The best advice is stay tuned to this forum, you will gain some of the best insight available on the Eos right here.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 8:48 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*

Beth

While there may be some on-going discussion of whether on-going Seal maintenance is a dealer service item, or an owner maintenance item, I would expect the dealer should take care to ensure that the seals are properly lubricated at the time the car is delivered.
If a brand-new car is showing signs of the white patches and the seals are feeling rough to the touch I would think that it is reasonable to expect the dealer to order the Krytox and apply it at part of the PDI process..
-Mark


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for the welcome, the help and putting my mind at ease. I'm glad to be an EOS owner and really want this to be the car I love and enjoy for a long time to come. 
I've gotten the Vaseline off and the seals are now very soft and flexable. Hopefully no harm done and I will check back with the dealer and place an order for Krytox to ensure everything is correct in the future.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_Thanks for the welcome, the help and putting my mind at ease. I'm glad to be an EOS owner and really want this to be the car I love and enjoy for a long time to come. 
I've gotten the Vaseline off and the seals are now very soft and flexable. Hopefully no harm done and I will check back with the dealer and place an order for Krytox to ensure everything is correct in the future.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Despite the Vaseline not being the recommended lubricant, if the seals are softened up, that should prevent any leaking while you wait for the correct stuff to arrive. If you use the correct lubricant going forward, you should have little or no concern.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 10:04 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS Leaks (just4fun)*

Wow, was the Vaseline advice from Don Jacobs?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

LOL. That reminded me of one of the VW mechanics recommended/suggested me to use WD-40 for the seal! Glad I didn't listen to him.










_Modified by darien at 11:21 AM 4-1-2007_


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (darien)*

I think the reason why the seals seem much better after treating with vaseline, or WD40, or any other oils is because any of these products _will_ condition the seals-- that is not the issue!
The issue is what these products (petrolium-base oils/greases) will do over the long term-- that is they tend to react with, and break down rubber compounds over time. 
Krytox, on the other hand, was developed by Dupont specifically for conditioning rubber, and comes in various viscosities from a light oil to grease. Krytox is chemically non-reactive, and I understand chemically similar to teflon.
That said, if you had to accidently use a non-krytox based product, I'm glad you picked Vasoline. While I strongly encourage you to clean off as much as possible (and treat with te VW part next time!), I've also seen over the years other products suggest vasoline for their rubber. WD40, on the other hand, gives me the willies!!!







I would NEVER recommend that oil for ANY rubber, and that person who recommended it should be hung by their toes!!!
-Rick


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (_Rick_V_)*

Yea, and that VW mechanic even claimed that he attended the Special EOS maintenance training program. And he was the one who also said it's okay/ normal to have the pinches on sunroof, which I think it's bunches of BS.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'd rather not point any fingers.
I've noticed you have done a lot of research on the Krytox. Have you used the GM weatherstrip dressing that you purchased at courtesy? 
I'm going to stick with the Krytox this time, since my near panic (good thing I decided to take a break before doing more than one area), but I'm interested in other options as the GM dealer is much closer for me.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*

Beth,
We (well....Wolfsburger actually) have definitively confirmed that VW special lubricant G 052 172 A1 is Dupont Krytox. The only thing not fully confirmed at this time is the viscosity (thickness) of the oil, and whether or not the viscosity has any affect on the effectiveness of the lubricant.
At this time most forum members have agreed in principal to recommend only the VW product until we are able to confirm, for certain, the viscosity of G 052 172 A1.
The GM lubricant is also Dupont Krytox, and you can purchase Krytox direct from Dupont suppliers in various viscosities.
There is more than one thread here on the forum discussing various suppliers of the product, if you run a search on KRYTOX you will find several posts suggesting various suppliers and prices. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603
I personally purchased a .5 kg (approx 8-10 oz.) bottle of GPL105 Krytox directly from the Canadian Dupont Distributor for a cost of about $25 cdn. per oz. 
I lubricated the seals the day I brought the car home, it has been washed several times over the past 6 weeks, and the seals are still soft and supple.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 2:44 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

I think the dealer should've been made to take the Vaseline off and apply the Krytox. Make him think twice next time.
John


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_I'd rather not point any fingers.
I've noticed you have done a lot of research on the Krytox. Have you used the GM weatherstrip dressing that you purchased at courtesy? 
I'm going to stick with the Krytox this time, since my near panic (good thing I decided to take a break before doing more than one area), but I'm interested in other options as the GM dealer is much closer for me.

I still have most of my GM Krytox left...since Krytox is primarily a lubricant, I've been using it on throttle cables, door and trunk hinges...things that I would have otherwise used 3-in-1 on before. I have used my Krytox GPL-205 grease on the weatherstrip of my cars with excellent results. I have a beater 95 minivan that sits outside and the door seals never froze or stuck during that 3 week period we had where it never got above freezing in February.
If you want me to get you some of the liquid Krytox from the my contact at Courtesy, I'll be happy to get you the good guy price. I live over in Stonewall by the way.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS Leaks (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks, but I'm going to stick with the manufacturer recommendation (rather than the dealer).
Did find a site that appears to have the GPL 205 much cheaper than what I've been seeing that some are paying. For anyone interested.
http://www.thtgroup.com/krgpl205gr.html


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_Thanks, but I'm going to stick with the manufacturer recommendation (rather than the dealer).
Did find a site that appears to have the GPL 205 much cheaper than what I've been seeing that some are paying. For anyone interested.
http://www.thtgroup.com/krgpl205gr.html

Yeah they were selling it for $29 until they found out their increased demand was coming from owners of retractible hardtops, then they made an overnight price adjustment to $38. That kind of price gouging gets 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif from me.
Did you get any kind of good deal on your Eos at Don Jacobs? Who was your salesman?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:15 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i am still amused how we the owners have to educate these dealers on how to take care of these cars, doesnt something seem wrong here? Doug


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_Did find a site that appears to have the GPL 205 much cheaper than what I've been seeing that some are paying. http://www.thtgroup.com/krgpl205gr.html

FYI, for future reference.
The GPL205 is a Krytox grease, and although it won't harm the seals, one of our UK members used it, and because it doesn't absorb as well, it was smearing onto his paint everytime he washed and wiped the car.
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (just4fun)*

Kevin
Smears aside I bought a tube of the 205, and the decided not to use it. I'm thinking of apply it to my old Cabby, which hasn't had any seal treatment for 10 years and has bad wind noise now, although it's never shown any signs of leakage. Can you any reason not to, other than smearage...
-Mark


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (mark_d_drake)*

Hi Mark.
I too bought a tube of the 205 before I took delivery of the Eos. I treated the weatherstripping on my van, and it works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I think the only problem on the Eos is where the roof seals are partially exposed, so when you wash or dry the car with a rag, you can smear the grease.
I found if you work the GPL205 into the weatherstripping well, it leaves such a thin film, that you should have no problems with it. I have never had any transfer off the seals from the van onto skin or clothing (nothing noticeable at any rate). Even if I run my finger along the seal, I can't feel any residue on my skin.
Spoil the cabby with a 205 treatment, it will love ya for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The GPL 205 has come in real handy as a general purpose lubricant for o-rings and the likes, I have no regrets having a tube around, even if it is a little pricey.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 10:38 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Leaks (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Kevin
which hasn't had any seal treatment for 10 years and has bad wind noise now, although it's never shown any signs of leakage. 
-Mark

Mark,
I missed the part about wind noise. Our van is about 6-7 years old and was starting to develop a bit of wind noise around the drivers side door. After treating the seals the wind noise is drastically reduced (dare I say gone?).
Not making any promises, but if you treat the Cabby..........
Kevin


----------

